# Bounder 1986 454 master brake cylinder



## Judy (Nov 30, 2005)

We just found out the master cylinder needs replacing on our RV. Mehanic on Wheels says he will replace it if/when we get the part. NAPA wants us to find the part number on the cylinder itself. Needless to say we can't find it.
Any ideas/help will be appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Kirk (Nov 30, 2005)

Bounder 1986 454 master brake cylinder

Which chassis is it, Ford or GM? Also, what year is the chassis? With that information you should have no problem in getting it from NAPA or most parts dealers.


----------



## wdbowers (Nov 30, 2005)

Bounder 1986 454 master brake cylinder

My 85 Allegro is on a GM P30 Van chassis, most all of them had a 454 Chevy engine.  If yours is GM it is likely the same\if a Ford I have no clue.  I needed one to and I went to www.autozone.com and clicked shopping.  After inputing the information about Make Model and wheel size it gave me the part number, cost and closest availability.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Dec 1, 2005)

Bounder 1986 454 master brake cylinder

Another thought here.  If you are on the road quite a bit I would recommend buying your part from one of the large chains (Advance,Autozone,Pepboys etc).  It will be warranted and that way you can get coverage on the road away from home should the replacement part become defective.  Also if you can get lifetime vs 1 year for a few bucks more that's the way to go.  Master cylinders are usually re-manufactured so failure is a possibility.  My two cents.  Krazee


----------



## Judy (Dec 4, 2005)

Bounder 1986 454 master brake cylinder

Tks for all the info/recommedations. Update on where we r so far.
We purchased what we thought was the correct master brake cylinder from Autozone. 
Mechanic on Wheels pulled the old one. Of course they didn't match.
Went back to Autozone, they don't have the part.
Went to Napa. They ordered the part and hopefully Monday we'll have it.
This will be the third trip to our place for the mechanic. 
I would have thought replacing a master brake cylinder for a 454 Chevy Fleetword Bounder(although an old one, 86) would have been a lot simpler. 
Lord help us if we had been on the road.


----------



## Judy (Dec 22, 2005)

Bounder 1986 454 master brake cylinder

Well, I'm not sure if this is of interest to anyone or not but at least I'll get to vent some frustration. We spent yesterday afternoon replacing the Brake cylinder. I was the coffee getter and brake pedal pusher. Had everything as it should be and discovered a leak between the bowl and brake piston. Defective part.
At present NAPA is ordering a new part. Hopefully, NAPA says we can give them the mechanics bill and they will contact the company that makes the cylinder and we will get a refund. 
I'm not sure how all this could have been avoided. I guess we should have had it towed to the RV shop and let them handle it. Maybe that's the lesson.


----------

